# Blue sky or Cowboys...take your pick



## YoYoSpin (Nov 18, 2005)

These two closed end Barons have a new EPR color combo body...this shade of blue with the white I really like...Dallas Cowboys?


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice color combo ED, blue skies for sure [8D]  Cowboys [xx(]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow Ed,

You are making some really awesome pens...I am thinking Blue Berry Swirl!


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice but looks more like a ocean wave to me.


----------



## Texas Taco (Nov 18, 2005)

Blue Sky or Ocean Wave or Blueberry Swirl.

Way too nice to be associated with the cowboys of dallas.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 18, 2005)

Reminds me of all the blue and white china my mother had.


----------



## rtjw (Nov 18, 2005)

Good looking EPR. Nice job.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 18, 2005)

WOW!!! Beautiful pens Ed![][]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 18, 2005)

Great looking EPR & pens.  Perhaps a star embedded in the end for cowboys?


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 18, 2005)

Ed,
Very nice. Blue skies yes. Cowboys....I don't know.
I want to take a moment ant point out something. I have been watching your pens and I wanted to let you know that I really like the added ring accents that you are putting on the pens. Really a beautiful idea!


----------



## wayneis (Nov 18, 2005)

Too bad you didn't use silver instead of white because then it would be GO LIONS!!  Nice job Ed.  GO LIONS!! anyway

Wayne


----------



## knottyharry (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice pens Ed.
Harry


----------



## Darley (Nov 18, 2005)

Very nice Ed,  earth view for out of space


----------



## Dario (Nov 18, 2005)

Both are very nice.  Good job!

I agree with Darley....looks like a cloud and sea taken from a satellite [8D]


----------



## dwpenworks (Nov 18, 2005)

wow wee I love it.  That color combo caught me off guard. nice job


----------



## swm6500 (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice looking pens Ed. Maybe the Blue Danube.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />Too bad you didn't use silver instead of white because then it would be GO LIONS!!  Nice job Ed.  GO LIONS!! anyway
> 
> Wayne


Sorry, Wayne, the blue isn't wimpy enough. [] Ed, I love this EPR color combo and the pens look great! Blue Skies... nope, the blue is too dark. It's defintely the right color for the Cowboys, but it needs a splash of silver (or metallic grey) to really declare that. And you other fellas call yourselves Texans. You oughta be ashamed! [] I could buy Blue Berries and Cream easily enough though. Whatever you call it, I love it!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice pens indeed, reminds me a bit of Bleached Denim[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 19, 2005)

Cloud cover on the sea?


----------



## woodpens (Nov 19, 2005)

Very nice, Ed! The colors and your magical shapes are terrific as always.


----------



## atvrules1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Great job Ed.  The beads are a nice subtle addition/enhancement that really caught my eye.  Nice closed end shape also.


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Nov 20, 2005)

Blueberry Yogert!  Yummy coloring Ed!  Love all your colors but this one is close to the top. [] The silver one is my favorite but they are both a very pleasing shape.  Keep up the great work![]


----------

